# Ulysse fut s'asseoir - "être" au lieu de "aller"



## silverwhite

Salut! Je suis en train de lire l'Odyssée et il y a plusieurs occurences des phrases comme "Ulysse fut s'asseoir", ce qui me paraît bizarre. Ça ne devrait pas être plutôt "Ulysse se fut assis"?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Au passé simple, le verbe aller est parfois remplacé par le verbe être. Cet usage s'est surtout conservé à la forme pronominale.

Il s'en fut = il s'en alla.
Il fut s'asseoir = Il alla s'asseoir.


----------



## dupo

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Au passé simple, le verbe aller est parfois remplacé par le verbe être Cet usage s'est surtout conservé à la forme pronominale.
> 
> Il s'en fut = il s'en alla.
> Il fut s'asseoir = Il alla s'asseoir.



Etes-vous certain que "Il fut s'assoir" est correct ??

Ne confond-t-on pas avec :

a) il s'en fut s'assoir = il alla s'assoir

b) il se fut assis = dans l'exemple "quand il se fut assis, il débuta la lecture..."

c) Ulysse *fi*t s'assoir (un tiers)

"Il fut s'assoir au foyer de la chaumière" : peut-on (encore) parler comme ça en 2011 même en usant d'un langage vieilli ?

Personnellement, cela me reste à moitié en travers de la gorge


----------



## Nanon

dupo said:


> "Il fut s'assoir au foyer de la chaumière" : peut-on (encore) parler comme ça en 2011 même en usant d'un langage vieilli ?


Dans la mesure où l'on veut user d'un langage vieilli, tout indique qu'on peut du moins _écrire _comme ça, à commencer par la forme assoir, conforme à l'orthographe de 1990 .
Savoir si on peut _parler _au passé simple en 2011 est une autre histoire, que l'on utilise "fut" ou "alla". L'emploi de ces deux formes, qui est la question qui nous intéresse, a été discuté ici, entre autres.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Merci pour cet intéressant fil Nanon !

Je précise que l'Odyssée n'est pas très récente. Et j'ai précisé pardon, je précisai , plus haut que cet usage ne s'utilise plus de nos jours qu'à la forme pronominale. Donc pour répondre à dupo, non je ne dirais pas _il fut s'asseoir_ de nos jours mais je pourrais dire _il s'en fut chez lui_ ou du moins l'écrire.


----------



## dupo

Si je ne me trompe, Google me permet de dire que la traduction Séguier de l'Odyssée est l'UNIQUE texte disponible où figure "fut s'asseoir"

[…]
Lui bientôt s’éloigna de leur nombreux essaim,
Et près du vieux Mentor, d’Antiphe et d’Halitherse,
Ses amis paternels dès le commencement,
*Fut s’asseoir ; *chacun d’eux s’enquit de son voyage.

http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Odyss%C3%A9e_traduction_S%C3%A9guier/17


----------



## TitTornade

bonjour,
De nos jours, on remplace en général le passé simple à l'oral par le passé composé 
Ca donne : "Ulysse a été s'asseoir"


----------



## JeanDeSponde

dupo said:


> Si je ne me trompe, Google me permet de dire que la traduction Séguier de l'Odyssée est l'UNIQUE texte disponible où figure "fut s'asseoir"



Au contraire, Google Livres pemet de trouver de nombreux autres exemples d'emploi de _[il] fut s'assoir_, de Bernardin de Saint-Pierre à Alfred de Musset, en passant par Balzac ?...
(Et ce, en usage non pronominal)
Et, parmi ces exemples, beaucoup sont postérieurs à 1950 (Julien Green, Maurice Denuzière...).


----------



## dupo

JeanDeSponde said:


> Et, parmi ces exemples, beaucoup sont postérieurs à 1950 (Julien Green, Maurice Denuzière...).



Excusez-moi, mais nous ne devons pas parler la même langue, je suis né en 1942, je n'ai jamais lu ni entendu "il fut s'asseoir" '(sic), même si j'ai parfois lu le poétique et très vieilli "Il s'en fut sur les chemins de France".

De grâce, défendons le français de nos pères, pas celui du XVIIIème !

"Je fus m'asseoir", "tu fus t'asseoir", nous fûmes nous asseoir, vous fûtes vous asseoir... arrêtons le massacre !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

A nouveau, ...
Je n'ai pas dit que c'était comme ça qu'il fallait parler ou écrire - chacun est libre de ses choix.
J'ai dit que, contrairement à ce que vous aviez dit (absence de "il fut s'asseoir" sur Google), c'était une tournure présente - non pas courante, mais présente.

Vous dites "je n'ai jamais lu ni entendu _il fut s'asseoir_ (sic)",- cela montre simplement qu'on découvre sans cesse des choses nouvelles, et non que Green ou Denuzière sont des écrivains peu au courant de leur langue...


----------



## Maître Capello

dupo said:


> je n'ai jamais lu ni entendu "il fut s'asseoir" '(sic)".


Peut-être n'avons-nous simplement pas les mêmes lectures…

Au passé simple, _être_ en lieu et place d'_aller_ est très littéraire, que le verbe soit ou non pronominal. Cet emploi existe en fait depuis le début de ce que l'on peut nommer le français. Ainsi, Pascal et Molière l'utilisaient déjà, ce tour remontant en fait au latin. Il est toutefois vrai qu'il est assez rare de nos jours, mais certainement pas inexistant.


----------



## A-class-act

TitTornade said:


> bonjour,
> De nos jours, on remplace en général le passé simple à l'oral par le passé composé
> Ca donne : "Ulysse a été s'asseoir"


Ca donnerai pas plutot" a été assise"????????


----------



## Maître Capello

A-class-act said:


> Ca donnerai pas plutot" a été assise"????????


Non, tu confonds le passé composé et le passif; le passé composé est bien _a été s'asseoir_. (D'ailleurs Ulysse étant un homme, ça ne pourrait en aucun cas être _assise_… )


----------



## TitTornade

A-class-act said:


> Ca donnerai pas plutot" a été assise"????????


 
Comme le dit maître C. "a été s'asseoir" = "est allé s'asseoir",
comme à une une autre époque ou dans d'autres situations qu'à l'oral :
"fut s'asseoir" = "alla s'asseoir".


----------



## piet

Moi aussi, je ne comprends pas du tout ce "fut s'asseoir": à l'infinitif ce serait "être s'asseoir" ? Ce serait plutôt "être assis" d'où au passé "fut assis" et non "fut s'asseoir" ou "s'asseoir" d'où au passé "s'assit".


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Non, à l'infinitif, c'est bien "aller s'asseoir". Mais au passé simple et au passé antérieur, on peut remplacer "allai, allas, alla..." par "fus, fus, fut...". Ces formes ont le même sens, mais il est un peu plus littéraire d'employer être.

On peut aussi remplacer le verbe aller par le verbe être dans d'autres expressions, aux temps du passé. Par exemple, quand on demande "Ça va ?" au présent, la question correspondante au passé est souvent "Ça a *été *?"
On pourrait dire "C'est allé ?" Les deux formes coexistent, avec probablement une petite préférence, dans une langue un peu plus familière, pour "ça a été".


----------



## TitTornade

Nanon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Non, à l'infinitif, c'est bien "aller s'asseoir". Mais au passé simple et au passé antérieur, on peut remplacer "allai, allas, alla..." par "fus, fus, fut...". Ces formes ont le même sens, mais il est un peu plus littéraire d'employer être.
> 
> On peut aussi remplacer le verbe aller par le verbe être dans d'autres expressions, aux temps du passé. Par exemple, quand on demande "Ça va ?" au présent, la question correspondante au passé est souvent "Ça a *été *?"
> On pourrait dire "C'est allé ?" Les deux formes coexistent, avec probablement une petite préférence, dans une langue un peu plus familière, pour "ça a été".


 
Bonjour,
Tu dit "c'est allé ?" quand tu mets "ça va ?" au _passé_ ?
Si on me disait ça, je ne comprendrais pas !   "ça a été ?" me semblait la seule forme compréhensible


----------



## piet

C'est vrai qu'on dit: "J'ai été m'asseoir", ce qui est une conjugaison de "asseoir" au passé composé avec l'auxiliaire être.
Cela ne pas pour autant dire que "été" ou "être" ont dans ce cas le sens de "aller". En outre, comment un verbe désignant un état (être) pourrait-il décrire un mouvement ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

piet said:


> C'est vrai qu'on dit: "J'ai été m'asseoir", [...].
> Cela ne pas pour autant dire que "été" ou "être" ont dans ce cas le sens de "aller".


Et pourtant si, tout comme _j'ai été chercher du pain_ signifie bien _je suis allé chercher du pain_...



piet said:


> En outre, comment un verbe désignant un état (être)  pourrait-il décrire un mouvement ?


Et bien - c'est pourtant comme ça...
Il y a la logique binaire, grammaticale, de verbe d'état / verbe de mouvement, et il y a l'usage consacré par les siècles...

Guy de Maupassant (_Une Vie_) : 
_Je me sentais malade une nuit, alors j'ai été chercher Julien_.


----------



## TitTornade

piet said:


> C'est vrai qu'on dit: "J'ai été m'asseoir", ce qui est une conjugaison de "asseoir" au passé composé avec l'auxiliaire être.
> Cela ne pas pour autant dire que "été" ou "être" ont dans ce cas le sens de "aller". En outre, comment un verbe désignant un état (être) pourrait-il décrire un mouvement ?


 
Le passé composé de s'asseoir est : "je me suis assis(e)", "tu t'es assis(e)", etc.

Sinon, on le conjugue avec le verbe aller pour signifier un déplacement avant de s'asseoir :
"je vais m'asseoir" / "j'irai m'asseoir" / "je suis allé m'asseoir".

On peut dire, je pense que "j'ai été m'asseoir" est un *gallicisme* (expression / construction française intraduisible en d'autres langues par le mot à mot) et c'est _synonyme_ de "je suis allé m'asseoir".
C'est plus clair, Piet ?


----------



## piet

Oui, mais là le verbe est "chercher"

Qu'appelez-vous "logique binaire" ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Chercher_ ou _s'asseoir_, peu importe - ici, _j'ai été_ + verbe signifie bien _je suis allé_ + verbe.
Un autre exemple :
_J'avais faim, très faim, et après j'ai été dormir, seule_... (Guy Des Cars, 1968)

Par "logique binaire", j'entends une logique de "dichotomie" où un verbe est soit d'action, soit d'état, mais ni les deux ni entre les deux. C'est 0 ou 1, blanc ou noir...
Les grammairiens ont inventé la notion de verbe d'état / verbe d'action, mais 1/ les verbes ont existé avant les grammairiens, et 2/ beaucoup de verbes ne rentrent pas exactement dans cette classification...


----------



## piet

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Chercher_ ou _s'asseoir_, peu importe - ici, _j'ai été_ + verbe signifie bien _je suis allé_ + verbe.


"J'ai été au château" signifie que mon corps (ou ma pensée) y ont résidé, même un court instant, ce qui implique qu'ils y sont préalablement allés, mais dans ma compréhension du français, si je veux dire que je suis allé au château, je dis tout simplement que j'y suis allé, pas que j'y étais ou y ai été.

Je rejoins la nuance entre l'état (j'y ai été) et le mouvement (j'y suis allé).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Votre exemple _j'ai été au château_ sort du cadre de _j'ai été + verbe_.
Mais _avoir été _est effectivement courant pour _être allé_ : j'ai été à l'église, j'ai été au théâtre.
Le verbe _être_ est bien ici un verbe de mouvement.
Même s'il y a aussi "résidence", même pour un court instant; mais c'est aussi le cas pour _je suis allé au château_ : j'y ai "résidé" même pour un court instant...

Dans _ma _compréhension du français, si je veux dire que je suis allé au château, je peux dire _j'y ai été_, comme _j'y suis allé_.
Choisir l'un ou l'autre est une question de style - personnelle.


----------



## piet

Pour reprendre l'un de vos exemples, "J'ai été au théâtre" signifie que j'ai passé une soirée au théâtre à regarder une pièce jouée par des comédiens.

Si je veux dire que j'ai pris un taxi ou un tram pour me rendre au théâtre, je ne crois pas que je dirai que"J'ai été au théâtre", mais que je m'y "suis rendu", que j'ai "fait le déplacement" ou que j'y "suis allé".

Comment diriez-vous que vous avez passé la soirée au théâtre si "J'ai été au théâtre" évoque pour vous le seul déplacement préliminaire ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

De nos jours _je suis allé_ est considéré comme plus correct que _j'ai été_.
Toutefois jusqu'au XIXe, _j'ai été_ signifiait je suis allé et suis revenu.

N'oublions pas le succulent j'ai été mangé/manger  qui est délicieux à l'oral ! Dans ce cas Je suis allé manger lève toute ambiguïté.

EDIT : J'ai retrouvé cet intéressant fil : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=164499&page=2


----------



## JeanDeSponde

piet said:


> Comment diriez-vous que vous avez passé la soirée au théâtre si "J'ai été au théâtre" évoque pour vous le seul déplacement préliminaire ?


_
_Mais qui a dit qu'il n'y avait que le seul déplacement ?...
_J'ai été au théâtre_ n'évoque pas plus le seul déplacement que _hier, je suis allé au théâtre_, qui signifie en général que j'y suis aussi resté voir une pièce.

Que voulez-vous prouver...? J'ai du mal à voir où vous voulez en venir.
Si vous voulez à tout prix prouver que les francophones se trompent en disant que _j'ai été chercher du pain_ signifie _je suis allé chercher du pain_, que voulez-vous que je vous dise...?


----------



## itka

> Comment diriez-vous que vous avez passé la soirée au théâtre si "J'ai  été au théâtre" évoque pour vous le seul déplacement préliminaire ?


De toutes façons, pour les francophones, "j'ai été" et "je suis allé" sont synonymes, au registre près (plus familier pour "j'ai été").

Que je dise :_ "je suis allé(e) au théâtre"_ ou _"j'ai été au théâtre"_ dans les deux cas, l'interlocuteur comprendra la même chose, c'est-à-dire, selon le contexte, que je n'ai fait que le trajet ou que j'y ai passé la soirée entière.

JeanDeSponde a entièrement raison : le verbe "être" n'est pas toujours un verbe "d'état" (notion qui reste à définir, d'ailleurs).


----------



## pointvirgule

JeanDeSponde said:


> Si vous voulez à tout prix prouver que les francophones se trompent en disant que _j'ai été chercher du pain_ signifie _je suis allé chercher du pain_, que voulez-vous que je vous dise...?


Je crois qu'il n'y a en effet rien à dire, sauf _Ne nourrissez pas le troll._


----------



## piet

Vous disiez que dans "J'ai été au théâtre", le verbe ETRE indiquait un MOUVEMENT en ce sens qu'il équivalait alors à ALLER.
On est parti de "Il fut s'asseoir" qui signifie paraît-il "Il ALLA s'asseoir".

Si "J'ai été au théâtre" désigne la seule action de se rendre au théâtre (à pied, à cheval ou en voiture), ça ne désigne pas la soirée dans son entier, y compris regarder la pièce.
Ou alors, vous me donnez indirectement raison..


----------



## JeanDeSponde

piet said:


> Vous disiez que dans "J'ai été au théâtre", le verbe ETRE indiquait un MOUVEMENT en ce sens qu'il équivalait ici à ALLER.


Oui. Il y a mouvement dans _j'ai été au théâtre._


piet said:


> On est parti de "Il fut s'asseoir" qui signifie paraît-il "Il ALLA s'asseoir".


Il paraît, effectivement. Au yeux de tous les francophones, ajouterais-je.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Nanon

TitTornade said:


> Bonjour,
> Tu dis "c'est allé ?" quand tu mets "ça va ?" au _passé_ ?
> Si on me disait ça, je ne comprendrais pas !   "ça a été ?" me semblait la seule forme compréhensible


Si, on peut dire "c'est allé", notamment avec un complément circonstanciel de manière : "C'est allé comme sur des roulettes / ça a été comme sur des roulettes".
Non ? Pour moi, si .


----------



## TitTornade

Nanon said:


> Si, on peut dire "c'est allé", notamment avec un complément circonstanciel de manière : "C'est allé comme sur des roulettes / ça a été comme sur des roulettes".
> Non ? Pour moi, si .


 
Ah oui, peut-être dans une construction comme ça... mais je ne le dirais pas naturellement 
Et pas tout seul


----------

